
"Phone a Friend" for Software Engineers - thebigredgeek
https://services.boltsource.io/
======
thebigredgeek
My firm specializes in building developer tools and partnering with outside
companies to build great software for them. I'll spare you the details, but
this is a new tiered offering model that we are playing around with and I'm
eager to get some feedback. Times are tough during COVID-19, so any feedback
or suggestion is super helpful! Thank you all so much.

A little about me personally, I'm involved in the NodeJS and GraphQL open
source communities :)

------
amikek1
Our team has used BoltSource in the past and I really enjoyed the skill set
their team had as well as their ability to knock projects out quickly. This
new service is something we will use because its going to give us access to a
lead engineer without the cost.

